# Pimple on an udder? Picture added



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

My milking goat has a pimple like thing on her udder. It popped and took a while to stop bleeding. It is all round and almost reminds me of a pimple or blood blister. What would it be? It is on the side. I will try to get pictures later when its time to milk again.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Pimple on an udder?*

Do you have chlorhexaderm? Spray it a couple of times per day, and REALLY keep an eye on it.

I've had staph start on mine like that.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Pimple on an udder?*

could be staph could be a bite that turned ugly. but staph will also get in that so keep it clean and treated. No oily greasy stuff the chlorhexderm /peroxide etc.


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Pimple on an udder?*

I cleaned it and put peroxide on it. Where can I get chlorhexaderm? I went to tsc and family farm and home and they dont have it.

They had other antibiotic sprays but all said not to use around an animal if you are going to consume milk.


----------



## garnettmama (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Pimple on an udder?*

I am having an issue with this as well. Where can i get chlorhexaderm? What else to do if it is staph gone wild? I have a goat that we got about 4 weeks ago. She arrived with tons of scars and a few sores on her udder. I figured they were infected bug bites and didn't worry about them too much. Over the next couple weeks the number of them exploded. they are on her udder and in between her legs. They start off as red bumps (just like a pimple). Then fill with pus (not clear) and eventually scab over. PLEASE tell me what to do as we are now dumping 3/4 a gallon a day from her as at this point i don't even want to drink her milk.

I contacted the previous owner and she said she thought they were bug bites... - there is NO way this is the cause.

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Pimple on an udder?*

try and iodine wash or order your Cloro off the net. Also start vaccinating with Lysine


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Pimple on an udder?*

I usually get the generic chlorhexidine (by Durvet)from Western Ranch Supply because it's cheaper, but most feed and pet stores carry it under the name of Nolvosan. Western Ranch has a website you can order the generic stuff from. They also have lots of other stuff I use for my go, such as generic ivermectin cheaper than places like Caprine Supply. Kathie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Pimple on an udder? pic added*


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

From Goat Medicine by Mary Smith
http://books.google.com/books?id=nW...hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=10&ct=result


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

also you may need to use a strong med such as Naxel and RX given in conjunction with the cleaning. 
Now when I had this problem Sue Reith advised me to use BoSe every day for 10 days along with pen g Which worked at the time but this goat would get the durn stuff every year. The best was last years treatment with the BoSE and the clorohexiderm(SP?) wash every day.


----------



## garnettmama (Oct 5, 2008)

thank you so much for the info!! i have been really stressed about this... and sad that our new milker is such a mess. 

so, is the milk safe to drink? i hate dumping it, but her udder is so nasty, i literally lose my appetite!! 

also, would the Lysine vac stop or prevent this?

thanks again,
deb


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

If you are concerned about drinking the milk when using the chlorhexadine you could use a very diluted bleach water sprayed on the udder instead. We have used this in the past on our doe that gets it every year when the chlorhexadine just wasn't working for her. Unfortunatly you will probably see this every year on this doe and even on her offspring at some time just because they will be more susceptable to it. We still have our doe that is very susceptable to it and she is a awsome doe that is going on 9 and if I could make 10 more like her I would.
I sure wouldn't get too stressed about it and know that your new girl should be fine given a little time. 
Mary


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would not use this milk from this doe also use rubber gloves this is Staff you can catch it and milk her last 
Have to say that the bleach water didn't work for me


----------



## garnettmama (Oct 5, 2008)

we got her for the sole purpose of her being in milk.....yikes. 

i guess i will just focus on getting her better and then figuring out what to do with her. :sigh

thanks, deb


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Could stress from being moved caused this to flair up? 

Deb, I don't have Naxcel, i have bio-mysin and nuflor...

Can she use either of those?

Welcome Deb....told you these folks could help!!

Paula


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

don't know abt your area but here we had rain from hurricanes and damp/wet moist conditions cause it Nuflor is a big gun also but you need to get an opinion from Kaye or Vicki not just me. so pm them 

Paula this could have maybe started with a bug bite and then turned to staff, moving and stress could bring on lower immunity possibly but I doubt it. Staph is everywhere in everyones ground that is why we use lysine so as not to get staph mastitis.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

> I have a goat that we got about 4 weeks ago. She arrived with tons of scars and a few sores on her udder.


It sounds to me like she already had this staph infection when she arrived to her new owner...

I would give the doe BoSe and start her on injectable antibiotics along with cleaning the infected area daily.

Sorry you have to deal with this on a recently purchased animal. The person you bought this doe from should have had this cleared up prior to selling her.

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

This is a good lesson for people All of us tend to be blind sited. Look for things like this and don't take bug bite as the gospel. I had two does that had bug bites on the back of their neck terrible looking Nope I didn't take them to a show or try to sell them. But there are people that do both.


----------



## garnettmama (Oct 5, 2008)

We haven't had any rain - drought actually. 

She absolutely had this when she arrived - including tons of scars from this happening way before i got her.

Could transporting her with other goats have caused a staph mastitis issue with the other goats she was transported with? (I am not sure i want to know the answer to this.)

thanks, deb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Could have, but am inclined to believe with all the scars this goat was prone to getting it every year like mine and eftoggs It also has to do with low immune system so get her treated / use the lysine and be prepared next year to handle it over again. have the clorohex stuff ready and waiting. This cleared it up the fastest for me after tying many many things.


----------



## garnettmama (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks, and I will do everything you suggested. 

What i was asking in the last post was - could she have infected OTHER goats during the transport here? 

deb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

possibly if any were low resistant or had a scratch or other wound but will say that mine stayed in with the herd and no one else got it.


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Let's pray my girls did not pick up anything! I transported for her from a show...like Sondra said..lesson learned....ugh....It was the end of a long day showing, and I loaded my girls, then added this goat....at least it was a quick here to there. And yes, this goat has been showing and was at the show...


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

This doe needs two shots of Lysign. 5cc then in 2 weeks 5 more cc. Then vaccinate this doe before breeding and pre-kidding. If she's been on the show circuit...then she's probably had that udder shaved~CLOSE~ and the previous owner didn't take of the udder. Think staph infection from razor burn.

Do not use Nuflor for this. I'd use Naxcel or Penn-G. With the Naxcel, I'd use it at 1cc/50# SQ once a day for 5 days. Use at least a 24 hr. withdrawl..with 36 being better. Penn-G??? depends on if anyone is alergic to Penn. I generally only use Penn-G when it's an infected open wound...as in cut..not this.
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And never ever never again pop anything like this. Leave them alone. It will only cause masitis if you get it into the udder via a deeper picked open sore or in through the orifice. I would clean her teats only before milking, milk her with gloves, teat dip, let her stand for a full 5 mintues to finish eating and let the orifice close and then wash and dry her udder, then apply your chlorhexideen etc... Nothing harsh allowed, and nothing drying. You can use something like tea tree oil on this little sore spot but not on the whole udder. Anything that aggrevates the skin and dries it (shaving short for a show and not conditioning the skin or letting her sunburn) will cause this to be worse.

I have also had dex work really well for drying this type of thing up...perhaps benedryl would be better if she is bred. Vicki


----------



## wardarden (Aug 11, 2008)

I bought a doe last year at the NAILE show and brought her home where she freshened about 4 months later. She had the pimples just like you show in your picture. IT SPREAD to my other 2 y.o. milker before I knew what I was dealing with! A culture did reveal Staph. Long story short is that I lost my 2 year old purebred doe, (and cried for days) we believe that one of the abscesses that she had growing inside her udder ruptured causing septicemia (sp?) Not trying to scare you but this staph is not something to mess with. OH, ALSO I got the staph on my hand and had to be on antibiotics for weeks also. Ever since then I have used the Chlorhexaderm (bought from Jeffers or Valley Vet online) as a teat dip religiously! We also stripped down the barn and sprayed the whole thing with the Chlor mix. I will also be vaccinating with Lysigin this fall.

Best wishes,
Arden


----------

